# Carbon QC Arrow Spine Tester



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 5, 2004)

We are proud to announce the introduction of the Carbon QC Arrow Spine Tester. This unit is designed to alleviate many of the problems associated with inconsistent carbon arrow manufacturing and provide the ulitmate in carbon arrow accuracy by doing the following:

Sort arrows for perfect consistency of spine (dynamic stiffness)

Rotationally index arrow nocks to the high point of the spine for the tightest groups.

Check the concentricity of broadheads ot an amazing +/- .0005" for awsome hunting accuracy.

Measure the straightness of arrows from tip to tip, including the critical nock area.

Monitor the degradation of arrow spine over the course of teh season to catch problems before they show up on your score card.



Our pro staff has been experiencing fantastic results tuning their arrows with this new tool. It is also allowing some to use less expensive arrows and get the same result. Some have reported that they caught aluminum indoor arrows losing their spine and culled them before that X went to a 4. Obviously I am excited about his new product, partly because I wanted one for myself, and partly because I think it is going to be the next "must have" porduct for competitive shooters and those that want the ultimate in hunting accuracy. I will try and attach an image, or catch us at the AMO show.

Fred Hunt
Ram Products
(208)882-1396
www.ram-products.com (will be updated for new product next week)


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 5, 2004)

I am trying to attach an image.


----------



## hdsanders (Oct 29, 2003)

What is the price going to be?


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Looks like a nice unit!


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 5, 2004)

We haven't finalized the price structure, but I think it is going to be around $235. Precision machined aluminum... I'll let you know when we have a finalized price. We should have it up on the webpage after the AMO show. Hopefully the backorder won't be too bad on these, but the rumor mill has already generated quite a few sales, so who knows what the AMO show will do.


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 5, 2004)

We have updated our web site with this product. We will add more information as soon as possible about what this tool is capable and what we have found with various arrows.

www.ram-products.com


----------

